# (CSDGH) Demon with a Glass Hand [OOC]



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

This is the OOC thread for my higher level Psionics game, Demon with a Glass Hand.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been going over my inventory again - getting rid of some things, adding others, you know how it goes - and I've come up with a few questions about items.  Specifically, I usually use the Magic item Compendium for most of my non-core item needs, so I'm wondering if a few items from there are ok.  I'm looking at the following (no doubt I'll come across more later):


Belt of Growth: 3,000 gp, Standard action activation to gain Enlarge Person for 10 minutes 1x/day.
Belt of Battle: 12,000 gp, +2 on initiative checks, plus activate as a swift action to gain extra actions.  Has three charges/day - expending one gives a move action, expending two gives a standard action, expending all three gives a full round action.
Gloves of Spell Disruption: 1,000 gp, adds 5 to the Concentration check DC (to not lose the spell) when I hit a caster with a melee attack.  I obviously like this item cause it fits with the mageslayer theme.
Armbands of Might: 4,100 gp, +2 Str checks and +2 damage when you take -2 or more power attack penalty.
Crystal of Adaptation (Armor Crystal): 500 gp, Protects from temperature extremes as an endure elements spell.

Also on the topic of magic items, do you use the rule here for combining different magical effects on the same item?  Basically adding an effect to a magic item costs 1.5 what it would normally cost (of course the effect still has to make sense for that slot).  I'm not sure what I might need it for, but I think I may have multiple boots or belts I want at the moment.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

I assume your link is showing me an online SRD page with a copy of the information from the DMG on "ESTIMATING MAGIC ITEM GOLD PIECE VALUES". That's what I'm using for the most part. I'm very leary to allow "multiple effects at 1.5x cost" as a blanket rule. You'll just have to propose the particular cases.

Belt of Growth, Gloves of Spell Disruption, Armbands of Might are all ok. 

The Crystal of Adaption seems out of place to me eye-balling it. I'm not understanding why it isn't 1k gold as per the references in the DMG (continuous 24 hour spell = (1/2)(spell level * caster level * 2000). Which would be 1k. 

Also I kind of dislike the "theme" of a crystal being used to represent this effect. I'd much rather it be something else.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 26, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I assume your link is showing me an online SRD page with a copy of the information from the DMG on "ESTIMATING MAGIC ITEM GOLD PIECE VALUES". That's what I'm using for the most part. I'm very leary to allow "multiple effects at 1.5x cost" as a blanket rule. You'll just have to propose the particular cases.




Ya that was the rule I was linking.  If I end up needing to combine things I will ask about the particulars.



> Belt of Growth, Gloves of Spell Disruption, Armbands of Might are all ok.




Cool.



> The Crystal of Adaption seems out of place to me eye-balling it. I'm not understanding why it isn't 1k gold as per the references in the DMG (continuous 24 hour spell = (1/2)(spell level * caster level * 2000). Which would be 1k.
> 
> Also I kind of dislike the "theme" of a crystal being used to represent this effect. I'd much rather it be something else.




I didn't even check the price myself, but now that you mention it that is out of whack.  I have plenty of free item slots at the moment as well, so I don't need this to be a crystal.  Would you be ok with me making it a cloak of endure elements (shoulder slot) with a 1,000 gp cost?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep that's fine by me.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello all,

CS, I'll cross-post this from the other board.  What do you want from me at this point?  My guess is that I should _not_ post Zun in the RG thread, or, certainly not his stats and all.  Is there anything else you need?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

I posted a response in the other thread. We'll continue the conversation here, and through email. I think that there will be a time where you might want your info up in the RG, but for now it's probably better to avoid that.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 26, 2007)

A few more questions as I try to finish out my magic gear.  On the topic of combining items, right now I have gloves of dexterity, but I would also like to wear gloves of spell disruption.  Would it be possible to create dexterous gloves of spell disruption using the 1.5 cost rule?

Second - and I know this is a big request and it's fine if you don't want to introduce this mechanic into your game - what are the chances you would allow certain set items from the magic item compendium?  If you haven't read them before, set items basically give extra benefits for wearing a certain number of the set items.  For instance, I'm interested in the following set:

*Fleet Warrior's Array*
Originally crafted by fleet-of-foot elves for increased mobility and speed in combat, this set of items benefits any character seeking those qualities.  The set includes the following three items.

*Bracers of Blinding Strike:* 5,000 gp.  +2 competence bonus on initiative checks and activating the bracers (swift action) allows you to make one extra attack when performing the full-attack action (does not stack with speed weapons or _haste_) 3x/day.
*Sandals of the Light Step:* 9,000 gp.  Grants +10 enhancement bonus to speed, ignore extra movement cost for difficult terrain, and constant _pass without trace_ effect. 1x/day can activate to gain _water walk_ for 60 minutes.
*Vest of Free Movement:* 12,000 gp. Activate (swift action) to grant _freedom of movement_ for 3 rounds 3x/day.

Collection Benefits: Wearing 2 pieces of the Fleet Warrior's Array grants +2 AC against attacks of opportunity.  Wearing all 3 pieces grants the ability to use _dimension door_ 1x/day (CL 7th).
_______________________

If you remember from the last thread, I asked you about the custom price for a dim door item.  Part of the reason I like this set is because it covers that base for me, but it also gives some very nice benefits for any character (especially melee types).  Let me know what you think - including if you think any particular aspect is out of whack but that the concept my work with adjustments.  Also, I promise I'll stop bugging you with all these questions soon.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I don't want to spoil any ideas or events, so send me an email at creamsteak@hotmail.com with something easy to identify in the subject line. We'll need to find some way to communicate that isn't readily available to the regular players.
> 
> Essentially, it's "PC-light." You get to control/manage/work on a character within the scope of the game, but you'll do a lot of things "behind the scenes" at times. There will then be times where you interact with the regular game, as a 3rd party. It should be pretty similar to some of the off-side storylines from the Psionicle.



Message sent.

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's the latest build of Shard. Hee. I can't stop tinkering. This time I did some spell changing...shuffled a few, wrote up their descriptions where they were noncore. I also removed the Bracers of Armor...which seemed like 16k down the drain when I realized Mage Armor could do the same thing... So now I have 10k to spend.

Any suggestions? I think defensively, she's got it pretty good. At this point I'm more interested in nifty utility gear and items that enhance her offensive potential (not necessarily by doing direct damage, mind). Bear in mind she's already attuned to a runestaff, so no more of those. 

[sblock=Shard v.3.0]Name: Shard
Race: Human
Class/Level: Sorceror 5/Wild Mage 9
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc: Pale skinned, crowned with a shock of wild white hair and with faded blue eyes, Shard is an unusual sight among wasteland nomads. She looks entirely too young, too fragile and pretty to command the respect that she does. In the center of her forehead there is a fragment of clear crystal about the size of a man's thumbnail. Examination bears witness that this isn't some awful injury, but that the crystal is fused with flesh and bone as if it had somehow grown from her body. She wears a simple white gown under a loose flowing robe with strange sigils embroidered over it that ripples as if in a wind, even when there is no wind to move it. Over all is a heavy, hooded, all weather cloak that seems as if it would be far too hot for the desert, but never seems to inconvenience her. The only weapon she carries openly is the rune-carved staff with the sapphire at the top.

Strength (STR) 8 -1
Dexterity (DEX) 18 +4 (8)
Constitution (CON) 14 +2 (6)
Intelligence (INT) 10 +0 (2)
Wisdom (WIS) 14 +2 (6)
Charisma (CHA) 24 +7 (10)

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 20 (10 + 4 Dex + 4 armor +2 luck)
Buffed AC: 24 (+4 shield)
Hit Points: 4+13d4+28
Movement: 30'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +6
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +9
Fort: +11
Reflex: +16
Will: +14

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Sorceror
- Metamagic Specialist (PHB2 variant)

Wild Mage
- Wild Magic (-3 base caster level, but +1d6 when each spell cast)
- Random Deflector 3/day (redirect some spells/attacks to random target within 20')
- Student of Chaos (When using magic device that offers random result, roll twice and select)
- Chaotic Mind (immune to Confusion & Insanity, constant Nondetection effect)
- Reckless Dweomer (Can expend slot of 1st level or higher to produce Rod of Wonder effect)

Skills: 24+27
Concentration +19 (17 ranks +2 Con)
Knowledge Arcana +10 (8 ranks +0 Int +2 Synergy)
Knowledge Planes +4 (4 ccranks ranks +0 Int)
Spellcraft +7 (5 ranks +0 Int +2 feat)
Use Magic Device +12 (4 ccranks +2 ranks +2 feat +4 Cha)

Languages - Common, Draconic

Feats
1 Celestial Heritage (+2 vs elec & petri, gain Prot from Evil)
1 Magical Aptitude
3 Empower Spell
6 Celestial Lance (1d8/spell level used, 60' line, only to evil)
9 Quicken Spell
12 Sunlight Eyes (swft action, 1rnd see in any lighting condition 50', +1 CL light)

Spells (Base DC 17+lvl, Caster level 12+1d6)
0 6/6 - Acid Splash, Mending, Message, Ghost Sound, Light, Disrupt Undead, Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic
1 8/8 - Shield, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Alarm, True Strike, Protection from Evil
2 8/8 - Invisibility, Glitterdust, Rope Trick, See Invisible, Dimension Hop
3 8/8 - Energy Aegis, Tenacious Dispelling, Disobedience, Phantom Steed
4 7/7 - Confusion, Otiluke's Suppressing Field, Voice of the Dragon, Orb of Force
5 7/7 - Telekinesis, Lucent Lance, Greater Blink
6 6/6 - Disintegrate, Greater Heroism
7 4/4 - Limited Wish

Noncore spells
Tenacious Dispelling (Complete Mage)
- As targeted Dispel Magic on first casting. Second casting within 1 round of first gains +2 to dispel check and can be either targeted or area.

Otiluke's Suppressing Field (Complete Mage)
- 20' emanation from caster that suppresses a particular school or descriptor of magic. Any spell or effect from a suppressed type cast within or into, or is brought into the field as a continuing effect, must make a caster level check DC 11+caster's CL or fail. Continuing effects are only suppressed while in the field's area. Effects that enhance CL vs spell resistance apply to this check.

Dimension Hop (PHB2)
- Teleport 5'/2 CL as standard action, either self or creature touched. Will negates.

Energy Aegis (PHB2)
- As immediate action, grant self or ally at Close range 1 rnd of resistance 20 to specified energy type.

Disobedience (Complete Scoundrel)
- Grants immunity to charms and compulsions, and can fool a caster into thinking the charm/compulsion succeeded if they fail a will save. 1hr/CL.

Voice of the Dragon (Spell Compendium)
- 10 min/CL gain +10 to Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate attempts...can discharge spell by issuing a Suggestion.

Orb of Force (Complete Arcane)
- Ranged touch, 10d6 damage cap, no save, no SR, force damage.

Lucent Lance (Spell Compendium)
- Ranged touch, Ray, 15d6 damage cap, no save, SR applies. 15d4 dmg if in shadowy illumination. Blinds target for 1 rnd, dazzles for 1rnd/CL. Acts as 1 rnd sun exposure to light-sensitive creatures. Light damage.

Money - 10380gp

Weapons -
Runestaff, +7/+2, 1d6+1, crit 20, 4lbs, Special: Smite

Armour -


Gear -
Scroll cases
Pouches
Spell component bag

Magic -
Ring of Arcane Might, 20k (Complete Arcane) +1 CL
Ring of Enduring Arcana, 6k (Complete Mage) +4 to dispel DC of spells.
Headband of Charisma +6, 36k (SRD)
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4k (SRD)

Deathguardian Bracers, 6k (Magic Item Compendium) Sacrifice a spell slot as an immediate action to gain DR/- equal to twice the spell level of the slot until beginning of your next turn.

Robe of Mysterious Summoning, 10k (Magic Item Compendium) 3/day allows user to sacrifice spell slot to cast Summon Monster of equal level to slot as standard action.

Cloak of Comfort +3, 11k (Complete Mage) As Cloak of Resistance, plus Endure Elements within 30'.

Runestaff of Power, 38.3k (Magic Item Compendium) Allows casting each of the following spells 1/day, by spending spell slots of appropriate level. Is also +2/MW weapon and grants +2 luck to AC and saves while wielded. Can Smite by using 1st level slot to do double damage for 1 round.
- Cone of Cold
- Continual Flame
- Fireball
- Globe of Invulnerability
- Hold Monster
- Levitate
- Lightning Bolt
- Magic Missile
- Ray of Enfeeblement
- Wall of Force (only to create 5' radius dome centered on caster)

Survival Pouch, 3.3k (Magic Item Compendium) Can be accessed up to 5/day, each time producing one of the following effects: (anything taken out vanishes 8 hrs later, unless it's been eaten/drunk)
- 1 day rations for 1 Medium creature.
- 2 gallons water in skin
- Campfire (lit...lasts 8 hours or can make up to 8 torches that burn 1 hr each)
- Tent & 2 bedrolls
- 50' rope
- Composite shortbow (+1 Str) and 20 arrows. 
- Shovel
- Pack Mule with riding gear and saddlebags. Treated as summoned, but will not fight.

Eternal Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds, 4,420gp (Magic Item Compendium) Cast 2nd level spell 2/day.

Scroll of Knock, 150
Scroll of Alter Self, 150
Potion of Lesser Restoration, 300

Background: 
Pending[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 27, 2007)

This is copied over from the other thread, pending ruling you are making I have a little gold left to spend.

Second question, are you basing nomad trade on Barter?  Since each God-King/Groups of God-Kings have their own self contained civilizations, I am assuming they have their own monetary system, so trade between them would need to be conducted through barter, forcing Nomads like ourselves to contend with it.

Or (more simply) is there a universal coinage system?


[sblock=Story]Chenet was in fact a little surprised to see his client at the appointed meeting spot.  Working with new people in the wastes was always a gamble, but he had a good sense about people, and the hulking figure, wrapped in cloth had struck him as honest, a rarity in the desert.  Besides, he had paid half in advance, paying far more than what he asked.  Still the desert is a dangerous place, no matter what the intention of his client, the wastes quite often drank nomad’s final water, making dealing with them a risky proposition.

The trader talked to his security chief and he went to one of the pack animals retrieving a bundle.  He and a handful of guards made their way to the large stone sometimes called The Finger of Grinth-Shal by those who knew it, where the nomad took shelter from the sun.  Chenet had no idea who or what Grinth-Shal was, but if the large rounded rock was his finger, he would have had a hard time manipulating anything with stubs like that.  Still it was large enough that it provided shade, so in that regard he mentally thanked whatever Grinth-Shal was or had been for holding his finger up to the sun.

Arriving in the shade, Chenet dismounted, as did his guards and he approached his client.  The man was a towering figure, almost eight feet tall, wrapped in gauzy cloth to protect from the searing sun.  His features were obscured.  In practiced motions, he unwrapped his head as Chenet approached, revealing the bald gray skinned head of a Goliath.  His blue glittering eyes seemed to smile, even if his face did not.

Chenet held his open hands wide, demonstrating he carried no weapons.  A traditional nomad greeting, “It is good to see you well.”

The Goliath held his hand to his for, bowing his head forward.  A gesture Chenet did not recognize, marking him as someone not born a nomad.  His deep voice intoned his own greeting.  “I am happy to see you as well, trader.  Apparently you reputation for honesty is well deserved.”

Chenet smiled at the compliment, “Honesty has nothing to do with it, I assure you.  I am but a greedy trader and you pay well.”

“Were you able to get what I asked for?” The Goliath asked,

“I was indeed.” Chenet produced his bundle handing it to the nomad, “As you know, traders such as myself are not permitted within cities, but deal with intermediaries, I was able to hire one of them to speak with a scholar inside the city.  He returned this information.”

He unwrapped the bundle carefully, looking through the pages of information, “Yes, this was even more than I had hoped for.”  He continued to look through the pages for a moment and then he rewrapped them.  “You have more than earned your payment trader.”  He went to the pack, placing the bundle of pages inside and pulling out an urn made of precious green stone, an exact match for the other urn that the Goliath had given him to secure his service.

Chenet smiled as he took the urn, “Then our business is concluded, to the satisfaction of both.  May the God-Kings smile at our transaction.”  he intoned formally, handing the urn to one of the guards, “With that out of the way, perhaps you will share my water.”

The goliath did the strange hand to forehead gesture again, “You honor me.”

Chenet produced a bowl and poured water from a skin, “As you may have heard, my parent’s chose to honor me with the name Chenet, though they chose not bless me with a family name.” A lack of a family name marked him a bastard or an exile, neither of which held the same stigma in the wastes as it did in the cities.

“My name is Thalnil Agathuma, Far Strider.” He responded politely.  An exchange of names was the first step in a solidifying a business relationship.

Chenet drank from the bowl and then offered it to the Goliath, showing it was not poisoned, “It is unusual to see one of your kind so far from your mountain home.”

“I suppose that is true, my people do not usually care for the deep desert.” he drank from the bowl, accepting the hospitality, “My quest, however, brings me here.”

“Ah, this is the Talariic Codex that you are looking for.  If you do not mind my asking, what is this book?”

“It is no secret, I suppose, though some look upon it with suspicion.  In the time of the Old Gods it was a book that described how to achieve an enlightened state through the pursuit of martial skill.  Some few still pursue this state, I am one.”

“The problem is that my understanding of the writing are incomplete.  I have searched high and low for someone further down the path of enlightenment than I, but I have failed.  My original teacher believes the only way to achieve the next level of enlightenment is to find the original text.”

“So you search for enlightenment in the ruins of the Old Gods?  Surely there are safer philosophies.”

Thalnil chuckled, “I imagine there are, but my feet walk this path.”  

“If you would like, I could see if it was possible to gather more information on this text in the other cities on my stops.  Though, you understand that this information could be blasphemous.”

“The Talariic Codex is not a text of magic, divine or otherwise.  It is a way of understanding the world and oneself.  It does not bear what the Ur Priest would call the taint of the Old Gods, but I understand that delving into history could draw unwanted attention.  I would not place you in danger.”

“Doing what I do, friend, I know how to be discrete when necessary.  I would be happy to gather what information I can for you.  Of course something to cover my expenses would be expected and times being what they are, payment in advance would be very motivating.”

“Of course.  I do not have anything as extraordinary as the urns, but perhaps now that we can trust each other a lesser payment might do?”

“I will admit that they will fetch a handsome price and as you say that the trust between us is greater, the price may be less.  Perhaps if you show me what you are willing to part with.”

A bit of haggling later, Chenet smiled, in possession of a set of ancient ivory carvings, “You have quite a collection my friend.  I will be back this way in two fortnights.”

“I can not predict where this new information will take me, but hold on to the information you gather, I will find you when I can.”

Chenet bowed, “Of course my friend, of course, that could work to both our benefits.  I had best hurry, before the caravan gets too far ahead, the drive master is terrible cruel to the animals if someone isn’t their to rein him in.  It was a pleasure Thalnil, I believe we will meet again.”[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Thalnil Agathuma, Far Strider
Male Goliath
Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8/LA 1
Alignment: Neutral Good

Str 30 (17 Base +4 Race +3 Level +6 Enhancement)
Dex 12 (12 Base -2 Race +2 Enhancement)
Con 20 (14 Base +2 Race +4 Enhancement)
Int 10 (10 Base)
Wis 16 (14 Base +2 Enhancement)
Cha 9 (9 Base)

Abilities
Goliath: +4 Str -2 Dex +2 Con
Medium Monstrous Humanoid
Powerful Build: Treated as large for most beneficial ways except for space and reach
Mountain Movement:  Standing high jumps and long jumps are treated as running, can engage in accelerated climbing without penalty
Acclimated:  Does not take acclimation penalties in the mountains
+2 Racial Bonus to Sense Motive
Favored Class: Ranger

Ranger:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
Favored Enemy: Giants(Ex):  Gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival and +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against Giants.
Bonus Feat: Track
Wild Empathy

Psychic Warrior:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Psychic warriors are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).
Bonus Feat (2)

War Mind:
Chain of Personal Superiority (Ex): Gain +4 Insight Bonus to Strength and Constitution for 1 minute 3/day.  Activation is a free action.
Chain of Defensive Posture (Ex): Gain a +4 Insight Bonus to AC for 1 minute 3/day.  Activation is a free action.
Enduring Body (Ex): Damage Reduction 2/-
Sweeping Strike (Ex):  On each melee attack a war mind makes, he can choose squares he threatens that are adjacent to each other, and his attacks apply to creatures in those two squares equally. A war mind can use this ability on any attack, even an attack of opportunity or a cleave attempt.
A war mind cannot use this ability if he has moved more than 10 feet since the end of his last turn. If a war mind drops one or both of his foes with a sweeping strike, he can attempt a cleave normally; however, he makes only one cleave attempt per sweeping strike, even if he drops more than one foe.

HP: 1d8 +4d8 +8d10 + 78 (148)
AC 23 (10 + 10 Armor +1 Dex +2 Deflection) (+4 Shield +4 Insight)

Saves:
Fort +20 (12 Class +5 Con +3 Resistance)
Refl +13 (9 Class +1 Dex +3 Resistance)
Will +11 (3 Class +3 Wis +2 Feat +3 Resistance)

BAB: 12
Jovar: +28/+23/+18 (12 BAB + 10 Str + 5 Enhancement +1 Feat) 
Damage: 3d6 + 20 (+15 Str +5 Enhancement) 15-20/x2

Languages Known: Common, Gol-Kaa

Feats:
1. Power Attack
1. Bonus: Track
2. Bonus: Cleave
3. Iron Will
3. Bonus: Improved Toughness
6. Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Jovar
9. Weapon Focus: Jovar
12. Improved Critical Jovar

Skills (24 Ranger, 8 Psychic Warrior, 16 War Mind):
Concentration +21 (16 Ranks +5 Con) 
Hide +3 (4 Ranks +1 Dex -2 ACP)
Knowledge (History) +2 (2 Ranks)
Knowledge (Psionics) +8 (8 Ranks)
Listen +7 (4 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Move Silently +3 (4 Ranks +1 Dex -2 ACP)
Sense Motive +5 (0 Ranks +3 Wis +2 Race) 
Spot +7 (4 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Survival +7 (4 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Armor Check Penalty: 2


Equipment:
36,000 Belt of Giant Strength +6
16,000 Shirt of Health +4
4,000 Gloves of Dexterity +2
4,000 Periapt of Wisdom +2
16,000 Mithral Sectional Armor +2
51,800 Large Deep Crystal Jovar +5
2,500 Ring of Sustenance
8,000 Ring of Protection +2
9,000 Cloak of Resistance +3
2,000 Boots of Striding
75 Long Bow
1 Arrows (20)
2 Backpack
.1 Bedroll
2 Crowbar
1 Grappling Hook
1 Flint and Steel
12 Bullseye Lantern
10 Small, Steel Mirror
10 Silk Rope (50ft)
2 Shovel
1 Waterskin
.2 Oil (2 flasks)
8 Desert Outfit
120 Matching Gold Rings (3)
300 Small Amber Phoenix
100 Assorted gems: moss agate (2), Banded agate (2), cut blue quartz (3) small lapis lazuli, tiger eye turquoise (2)
54 54g
.7 7sp

154.7 


Psionics: 

Power Points: 58

Psychic Warrior: Level 4
Powers Known:
1. Chameleon
1. Force Screen
1. Thicken Skin
2. Hustle

War Mind
Powers Known: Level 8
1. Offensive Prescience
1. Offensive Precognition
2. Body Adjustment
3. Hostile Empathic Transfer
4. Psionic Freedom of Movement[/sblock]

Made several assumptions:
-Favored Class: Barbarian on Goliath replaced by favored class Ranger.
-the Jovar (from the Planar Handbook) was an acceptable weapon (it is a greatsword with a crit range from 18-20).  The theory being, in a ruins he was exploring he came across the blade next to a fallen Celestial and taught himself how to use it
-Custom Item: Shirt of Health (as amulet of health, but Shirt) are acceptable.  Shirts have an affinity for physical improvement, so Con should be acceptable there.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Suvarion, elan psion*

Suvarion- moved to RG


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Message sent.
> 
> -Blood




Same here

- Insight


----------



## Psion (Sep 27, 2007)

Whoops.... didn't know this was started yet.

I still have some work to do with my character. I was leaning strongly towards the energy and force mantles to give the character that "dark sun 'Will and the Way' feel", but seeings that there is a kineticist in the party and no rogue or telepath, I may be opting for more like deception and mental power.

When would you like to see characters done?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> A few more questions as I try to finish out my magic gear.  On the topic of combining items, right now I have gloves of dexterity, but I would also like to wear gloves of spell disruption.  Would it be possible to create dexterous gloves of spell disruption using the 1.5 cost rule?




Yes.



> Second - and I know this is a big request and it's fine if you don't want to introduce this mechanic into your game - what are the chances you would allow certain set items from the magic item compendium?  If you haven't read them before, set items basically give extra benefits for wearing a certain number of the set items.  For instance, I'm interested in the following set:
> 
> *Fleet Warrior's Array*
> Originally crafted by fleet-of-foot elves for increased mobility and speed in combat, this set of items benefits any character seeking those qualities.  The set includes the following three items.
> ...




I guess I'm fine with this.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Second question, are you basing nomad trade on Barter?  Since each God-King/Groups of God-Kings have their own self contained civilizations, I am assuming they have their own monetary system, so trade between them would need to be conducted through barter, forcing Nomads like ourselves to contend with it.
> 
> Or (more simply) is there a universal coinage system?




I am going to just keep things simple and say that most trading can be handled through coin. Barter is still very popular as well.



> Made several assumptions:
> -Favored Class: Barbarian on Goliath replaced by favored class Ranger.
> -the Jovar (from the Planar Handbook) was an acceptable weapon (it is a greatsword with a crit range from 18-20).  The theory being, in a ruins he was exploring he came across the blade next to a fallen Celestial and taught himself how to use it
> -Custom Item: Shirt of Health (as amulet of health, but Shirt) are acceptable.  Shirts have an affinity for physical improvement, so Con should be acceptable there.



[/quote]

I'm fine with this.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Whoops.... didn't know this was started yet.
> 
> I still have some work to do with my character. I was leaning strongly towards the energy and force mantles to give the character that "dark sun 'Will and the Way' feel", but seeings that there is a kineticist in the party and no rogue or telepath, I may be opting for more like deception and mental power.
> 
> When would you like to see characters done?




I am going to give the rough estimate that it will take about a week to get characters wrapped up.

Also I recieved both of the emails regarding the off-slots. I'll try to respond to those in a bit. I will admit, it's going to take a couple days to get caught up with those, so bear with me.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool, thx for reviewing the stream of things I kept posting.    The good news is I think I have magic items pretty much done, so you shouldn't have to handle too many more questions from me on that front.

On the topic of getting the group together story wise, would like us to start discussing here possible connections that could have brought the group together, or should we wait for a sort of "you find yourself at an oasis with four other travelers waiting for the heat to relent so you can take up your travels again..." from you?  I figure you could come up with a sensible reason for all of use to be in the same place, but it's more work for you (and I know you already have a lot just going over our characters).  On the other hand, I'm sure the players could come up with something coherent within the next week if you would like us to.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm going to provide the catalyst for the group, you don't have to have any previous associations with each other.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 27, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm going to provide the catalyst for the group, you don't have to have any previous associations with each other.




Works for me.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been playing with a couple of item ideas:

Inertial Armor Crystal

This small blue crystal seems to have an internal light until it is held tightly and activated.  Then the inner light seems to expand to encompass the activator, protecting them in an invisible field of energy, providing a +12 Armor Bonus for 38 hours that counts against incorporeal attacks.  It can be used once per day.

The cost is calculated thusly:

Extended Inertial Armor Caster Level: 19
Caster Level (19) x Power Level (1) x Use Activated cost (1,800) / one use per day divisor (5)
= 6,840

This seems to me to be very cheap.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

The guideline formula breaks down for effects that provide long-term bonuses like that. Besides, Inertial Armor is basically Mage Armor. How are you getting +12 AC out of it?


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 28, 2007)

Because inertial armor can be augmented (thus the caster level of 19).  In the construction of psionic items, it says to use the basic rules.  Inertial Armor is a 1st level spell augmented with extra power points of a 19th level caster.  Now it may be reasonable to say that using extra power points to augment the power effective makes it a higher level spell (+1 spell level per 2 points augmented) which of course is fine, but still relatively cheap.  (68,400gp for +12 armor is still pretty cheap, compared to 64,000gp for +8 bracers) We also may be comparing apples to oranges there as well, as one is a buff (and thus can be dispelled) while the other is a continuous effect.

In anycase, I am not going there, I was just putting prices to things that I thought may be useful.  I am still playing with equipment a little, but nothing too drastic.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Ahhh, yeah, raising it's "spell level" for augmenting seems fair, since that's how psionic powers scale...

Anyway, I posted an updated Shard in the RG thread. Finally spent all that money. 

I'm pretty happy with the results. She's pretty powerful against single targets, with ranged touch attacks that use non-elemental energy types. Against groups she has to use nondamaging effects like Confuse or Glitterdust, or use the Runestaff...from which each spell can only be used once per day. She has some abilities that work on foes immune to SR (Celestial Lance and Orb of Force), just to make sure she is never rendered completely irrelevant...

With her variable, but usually high CL, and the ring that boosts her Dispel DC, her buffs are unusually hard to get rid of, making her very useful for giving magical boosts to party members. I figure a pretty significant number of her spell slots will be spent on fortifying party members. Attacking would be second, and a handful left over for expending on various items and feats that use her spell slots to grant various effects.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not really liking the inertial armor item so-much. Also, caster level 19 for a custom item like that seems slightly daunting to me. Are you sure there isn't a simpler way to get your AC up (or a more thematic way)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2007)

Pretty decent character as far as I can tell just from casual glance Shayuri.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 28, 2007)

Since Shayuri was kind enough to let us all know what role(s) shard will be playing in the party (and cause I'm a bit bored tonight), I may as well outline the role I see Jerrek filling (if it isn't already obvious).

Jerrek will mostly be a support (crowd control) tank, focusing on AoOs and keeping foes from taking advantageous positions via Stand Still.  With Occult Slayer and the Mage Slayer feats, he will also obviously fair well when facing enemy casters.


----------



## Psion (Sep 29, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm not really liking the inertial armor item so-much. Also, caster level 19 for a custom item like that seems slightly daunting to me. Are you sure there isn't a simpler way to get your AC up (or a more thematic way)?




Well, usually the rules state you only use the spell level/caster level method if another method doesn't already exist to price that item type. In this case, it sounds like the pricing of Bracers take precedence.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 29, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Well, usually the rules state you only use the spell level/caster level method if another method doesn't already exist to price that item type. In this case, it sounds like the pricing of Bracers take precedence.




Well, again, you are comparing apples and oranges.  Inertial armor as a constant effect would you would probably have a point (CL 19 x level 1 x 2,000 is really cheap (38,000) and +13 Armor Bonus, but then if you made it a virtual 10th level spell because of the enhancement we wander into epic category at 380,000gp which is still cheaper than the epic bracers of armor +9, but that is neither here nor there.)

But we are talking about an item that casts a power, more akin to a psi crown or a dojre (or however you spell it) than a bracer of armor.

This is neither here nor there, I had thought about it as an alternative to buying the power for Thalnil and use it in place of armor, but by my calculations it was way too cheap.  So I ran it by CS and he confirmed what I already believed.


----------



## Psion (Sep 29, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Well, again, you are comparing apples and oranges.  Inertial armor as a constant effect




Are you seriously trying to tell me that a 30+ hour effect that can be used 1/day isn't "continuous".


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, if it gets dispelled you can't recreate it.


----------



## Psion (Sep 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Well, if it gets dispelled you can't recreate it.




Well, yeah. I thought of that. Is it worth that much of a price break compared to bracers, though?

What I'm getting at is that you can't really apply the spell level cost formula blindly and expect to come up with something balanced. Which is partly why this "if there is another way to handle the cost, use that" guideline exists.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyway, how is everyone's characters coming along? Who think they are "done" so-far?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Should Insight and I check this thread for updates requiring our response? Or are you going to contact us directly via email?


-Blood


----------



## Psion (Sep 30, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Anyway, how is everyone's characters coming along? Who think they are "done" so-far?




Well, I'm having a devil of a time coming up with a good Mantle combination for my character.  

I also ordered Magic Item Compendium. I hope it gets here early next week and I can find something useful in it.


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Should Insight and I check this thread for updates requiring our response? Or are you going to contact us directly via email?
> 
> 
> -Blood




Same here

- Insight


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I'm done... I'm always open to suggestions about spells and inventory, but I'm pretty happy with what I have now. Lots of flexibility, but it all runs on spell slots, and/or daily charges, so she still has to be careful what she uses when...


----------



## gabrion (Sep 30, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Anyway, how is everyone's characters coming along? Who think they are "done" so-far?





I think I'm done at this point.  I may add a description section, or I may just wait till the first in game post for that - either way, all the crunchy stuff is ready for you to check.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe I am done, I did make one more custom item:

Boots of Striding

Like Boots of Striding and Springing, these boots allow the wearer to move much quicker, but without the additional ability to jump further.  This set are high boots made of thick, tough durable leather.

cost reverse engineered from the Boots of striding and springing:

2,500 +5 jump
3,000 (2,000 x 1.5) +10 Movement
5,500

Also, I am unsure whether Goliaths are considered to have Dark Vision.  The are monstrous humanoids who get it by default, but the entry doesn't say one way or another.  If Goliaths were a monster, they would be assumed to have it (since the entry doesn't say they don't, like the Elan for instance), but I can't tell.


----------



## Psion (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay, having a lot of problems getting this concept off the ground.

Creamsteak, the Mind's Eye article here talks about customizing the Mantles:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/psm/20070629a
(Under "Substitute Powers")

Would you be okay with me tweaking some of these to fill out the mantles a bit?

Edit:
So far, I'm thinking:

*Fate: *Add Probability Mantle (Psion/Wilder 6, XPH page 106)
*Natural World: *Exchange Call Beast of the Id (Psion/Wilder 2, XPH) for Animal Affinity. This one's a bit weird in a normal game, but in the type of environment you are describing, I think it makes sense.

Also, is Animate Plants (Psionic) going to be of use in this setting? I'm hunting for a replacement for that if not.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Suvarion the elan psion is about 75 percent done- I should have things finished up sometime later tonight.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll deal with everything in this thread for now. I'll send you two an email when I'm ready to introduce you guys to your potential expertise in the game.

I'll also look into the "somewhat completed" characters soon.


----------



## Psion (Oct 1, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll deal with everything in this thread for now. I'll send you two an email when I'm ready to introduce you guys to your potential expertise in the game.
> 
> I'll also look into the "somewhat completed" characters soon.




Can I get an answer to my query in post #40? To wit: do you mind if I modify some Ardent mantles using the guidelines in the Mind's Eye article located here?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm fine with the ones there. If you mean to propose a specific similar one, you'll have to post it first.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Suvarion's write-up should be all set, except for a full list of mundane gear/clothing.  It is in post #12.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

Jerek Tarel - Approved
Psion - Is there anything I can do to help your character along?
Shard - I'm fine with it, but limited wish as your primary highest level spell slot seems odd to me. I'm also going to have a bit of trouble handling your character quickly in combat with all the stuff I'll have to look up. I sometimes update from places where I don't have my books, so if it's not in the SRD it helps me a bit to have everything detailed out. You'll need to include all relevant details in your posts when you use non-core stuff essentially.

Also I'm not ok with the Artificer's Monocle, it makes identification on the fly a bit easier than I'd like.

Otherwise all is fine by me.

Also if you havn't posted your current version of your character to the RG, please go ahead.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2007)

Suvarion, everything looks fine atm.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Shard - I'm fine with it, but limited wish as your primary highest level spell slot seems odd to me. I'm also going to have a bit of trouble handling your character quickly in combat with all the stuff I'll have to look up. I sometimes update from places where I don't have my books, so if it's not in the SRD it helps me a bit to have everything detailed out. You'll need to include all relevant details in your posts when you use non-core stuff essentially.
> 
> Also I'm not ok with the Artificer's Monocle, it makes identification on the fly a bit easier than I'd like.
> 
> ...




Limited Wish is probably the best 7th level spell for a sorceror I can think of, pound for pound...and it fits the concept rather well too. I had considered Spell Turning, but the build is already so heavy on defense... It's worth pointing out that just because Limited Wish is the only 7th level spell she knows, the actual 7th level SLOTS will probably rarely be used for that spell! Empowered Lucent Lances, Quickened 3rd level spells, and using her Runestaff, Robe, or Bracers to burn 7th level slots for various effects will probably eat most of them up.

But for those moments when you absolutely have to have a spell, and you can't get it another way...Limited Wish is the way to go.

Re: Non-core spells. Happy to provide the details on a per-casting basis. Most of them aren't complicated, so it's no bother to do so.

Re: Artificer's Monocle. Very well. I suppose an Eternal Wand of Identify is out too then?   I'll find an alternate expenditure and repost in the RG as soon as it's updated.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Moved Suvarion to the RG


----------



## Psion (Oct 4, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Psion - Is there anything I can do to help your character along?




Okay, are you okay with the following Mantle modifications/additions:

*Fate: *Add _Probability Mantle _(Psion/Wilder 6, XPH page 106) and _Hypercognition _(Seer 8)
*Natural World: *Add _Call Beast of the Id _(Psion/Wilder 2, XPH) or exchange for _Animal Affinity_. 
*Mental Power:* Add _Ultrablast_ (Psion 7) or Insanity (Psion 7)

Edit: I'm unsatisfied with the way the mental power mantle is working out for this character, so am debating taking guardian, deception, time, or destruction. I feel outclassed by the blasters, but I wanna have some fun. 

Also, is Animate Plants (Psionic) going to be of use in this setting? If not, I might be looking for a replacement for it in Natural World.

Finally, quickly, what do you think about feats from the Arcane Class Act article in Dragon #349? (One, _Psiotheurgy_ would be pretty potent if I was a blaster type, but the rest are pretty decent.)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

Shard has been edited.

Artificer's Monocle replaced with the Tome of Worldly Knowledge, same price.

It gives +5 to a knowledge check up to 3x/day, but you have to study it 1 minute to get it. If you actually have ranks in the knowledge skill you're looking up, you can get the bonus from a standard action of study, but still only 3 times in a day.

It's a cool concept though. A book of answers, basically. You open it up, and it shows you information pertaining to the question at hand.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It's a cool concept though. A book of answers, basically. You open it up, and it shows you information pertaining to the question at hand.




I could so use one of those in RL.  My easy button from staples just doesn't cut it.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for being impatient, but are we going to start soon?  I'm itching to play...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd like to, maybe tomorrow if everything is in order. Tonight I'll be preoccupied.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a lot of work mid-day today, but I'll try to put up the IC stuff in the evening.

*Edit:* Wait, just remembered I have a tabletop game tonight as well. Sorry I'll probably not have anything up tonight.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 7, 2007)

No pressure CS, post when you are ready.


----------



## Psion (Oct 7, 2007)

Creamsteak,

Made feat, skill, mantle, power, and item selections (pending your approval on items and mantle adjustments). Just need to add the numbers and fill in blanks for non-core items, and pick some cleric spells.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool. I've started the game in the IC thread (see my sig for link). Things might be a bit complicated at first, but this is both a pacing mechanic and a way for me to learn a bit about the characters combat abilities first.


----------



## Psion (Oct 7, 2007)

Quick question - is a common language spoken between the purgatory and virtues city states? Would it be appropriate to take a different common language for both? (For now, that's what I've done).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2007)

Common works for all general communication. Some people might have different bits and pieces, but in general they can all communicate.

As much as I'd "like" to give nomads and different regions different languages, it seems like a bunch of additional work I'm not so interested in tangling with just yet.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 8, 2007)

Woohoo, here we go!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Is there, in fact, any time to use preparatory powers once the lightning starts falling, or are things headed straight into combat time?  If there is time, Suvarion would have manifested Energy Adaptation as soon as the lightning started- if not, she 'll wait a bit as there are more important things to worry about right now.

Suvarion would probably have Personal Mind Blank already in place (it lasts 24 hours, and would likely be applied every day upon waking from trance).  She would probably also have her Psionic focus active, and would have spent a PP on her racial Repletion ability.  While she is also (in the future) likely to have Overland Flight running, for now she would have been riding on one of the wagons- with no previous threats, she probably wouldn't have Inertial Armor up yet either.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes. I'll say that you had about 1 minute to take any actions before it started storming demons.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 8, 2007)

Creamsteak - I have a question I forgot to ask before, but it could become relevant.  The text of dimension door includes the line:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> After using this spell, you can’t take any other actions until your next turn.




I'm curious if this includes actions that would be taken on other character's turns (specifically attacks of opportunity).  I could see the line meaning that it effectively ends your turn (you can't take any further actions, like a move action or something, until your next turn), or it could be more restrictive - locking out any actions at all, including AoOs and the like.  I can deal with either, but I'd like to know how you read it.  Thx.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

I would read it as the "ends your turn" deal. It sounds awkward to me to remove your attacks of opportunity or immediate actions.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 8, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I would read it as the "ends your turn" deal. It sounds awkward to me to remove your attacks of opportunity or immediate actions.




Ok thanks.  


[sblock=Also...]This is sblocked cause it's a bit embarrassing.  I went to post my first round actions, but ran into a slight problem.  I typed up that I drank a potion of enlarge person and moved up, only to check my character sheet at see that I left my stack of potions off.  I normally would be carrying 5-10 of them, but somehow I overlooked that on my sheet.  Is it too late to add them on?  If so it's no big deal, but a standard tactic for me will be using them, so you may actually want me to use one just to see how the character works.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

If you meant to buy the potions, then you have them. This doesn't irk me at all. We havn't "really" started until after the initial encounter is over.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 8, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If you meant to buy the potions, then you have them. This doesn't irk me at all. We havn't "really" started until after the initial encounter is over.




Ok thx.  I also realized why I made this error.  When I was doing gear I was planning to ask you if I could combine a _Belt of Growth_ from the MIC with my current belt, but I never did.  Activating the belt as a standard action gives an Enlarge Person effect 1x/day for 10 minutes.  It costs 3,000 gp normally, meaning it would cost 4,000 to add to the current belt I have on (belt of giant str).  If this is ok with you I'd rather add that on (I would just have to get rid of one item - probably my haversack - in order to afford it) than keep buying the potions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm fine with that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Okay, are you okay with the following Mantle modifications/additions:
> 
> *Fate: *Add _Probability Mantle _(Psion/Wilder 6, XPH page 106) and _Hypercognition _(Seer 8)
> *Natural World: *Add _Call Beast of the Id _(Psion/Wilder 2, XPH) or exchange for _Animal Affinity_.
> ...




I'm fine with the above.



> Also, is Animate Plants (Psionic) going to be of use in this setting? If not, I might be looking for a replacement for it in Natural World.




It "could" be, but it's definitely not going to be useful often.



> Finally, quickly, what do you think about feats from the Arcane Class Act article in Dragon #349? (One, _Psiotheurgy_ would be pretty potent if I was a blaster type, but the rest are pretty decent.)




You would have to provide the information. I have no info on that.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 8, 2007)

Creamsteak I just followed pathfinder's example but I didn't see official word from you anywhere - do you want us making and linking our own rolls in combat, or just leave it up to you?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm the weird DM that doesn't care. If you roll you dice, I'll use your dice. If you don't, I'll roll your dice. I will always roll whatever dice come up during the combat updates that you havn't rolled before. My goal is generally to resolve combat as quickly as I can, so I don't ever do things like ask for you to roll a saving throw.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2007)

I approve.

I'm currently gathering significant data that proves, conclusively, via statistically irrefutable numbers...that Invisible Castle does, in fact, hate me and mine.


----------



## Psion (Oct 8, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You would have to provide the information. I have no info on that.




Whoops, I forged on ahead; my current feat configuration doesn't assume this. 

Anyways, here's a quick layout of the feats that I might be interested in:
*Cannibalize Spell* - Convert spell slot to pp at rate of 1.5 * level of the sacrificed spell
*Cerebremetamagic* - Can power a metamagic spell by providing 2xrequired level of slot in pp.
*Psiomancer* - Can prepare 1 additional spell per day, at cost of spell level x 1 + 1 pp.
*Psiotheurgy* - Requires spell focus. When you manifest a power from a discipline related to this school, or cast a spell from the school, you add your manifester and caster level together. 

Of these, I might consider psiomancer  or cannibalize spell for next level. If you permit psiotheurgy, I'd consider retooling my character now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

Hrm... while I sort-of like how those feats might work, I'm not certain I like them without spending some time carefully thinking about the possible reprecussions of using them. For now I'll just leave it at that, I'll think about them.


----------



## Psion (Oct 8, 2007)

Just a heads-up/reminder for anyone who didn't catch it in the IC thread: I cast _mass align weapon _(good) and _mass conviction _(+4 morale bonus to saves) on anyone who I could get in a 20' burst prior to combat... presumably at least myself, Jarek, and Thalnil.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 9, 2007)

Creamsteak, a quick question about round 2 - are the Vrocks still 80' up?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Psion (Oct 9, 2007)

How far are the Vrocks spread out?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2007)

The map depicts it. They each moved 50 ft. away from their starting position, so your talking about 100 ft. distance between two on opposite sides (or slightly more).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2007)

Update is going to be delayed till tomorrow (around noon hopefully) due to site downtime tonight.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2007)

Update is up. If we can get posts before midnight that'd be great, but if we don't we'll just lose a day and update tomorrow at midnight.


----------



## Psion (Oct 11, 2007)

Is the last merchant inside the vehicle now, or did he get gakked by the vrocks?

Also, the Psimech Saurian is immune to stunning:



			
				Psimech stat block said:
			
		

> *Psimech Traits: *Psimechs are a subtype of construct. Psimechs are immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, *stunning*, disease, death effects, and necromantic effects. They also are immune to any effect that requires a Fortitude save, unless it also works on objects. They cannot heal damage (though regeneration and fast healing still apply, if present, as does psionic repair damage and other powers or spells that heal constructs) and are not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain. They are not at risk of death from massive damage, but are destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less; they cannot be raised or resurrected; they have darkvision 60 feet.




Edit: I can see that the creature type is wrong in my stat block. I'll fix it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

Gacked.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

These updates are killer-long compared to my RHoD game.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 11, 2007)

Home late from a B-day party and in no condition to post (will do first thing tomorrow though).  Wanted to point out though that if a Vrock moved withing 20' of Jerrek he would make an AoO to stand still the creature.  He would make an attack (+20) doing 2d6 +32 dmg, but it would do no damage.  Instead, the Vrock would have to make a reflex save vs. the damage that would be done.  If it fails, it can't move any more.  Check XPH for details of the Stand Still feat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

Alright, then the Vrock stopped inside your reach (before provoking an attack) to make the screech. Then the next round takes a 10 ft. movement and standard attack action so it would lose it's tertiary attacks and damage. I'll amend the damage for the round.

*Edit:* That's the simplest way to fix it. The other case would be that I roll the attack, which has a 1 in 6 chance of actually hitting the right target through the mirror images, then either way have to reroll multiple attacks/checks for the last round. I'll let you chose which way you want to handle it.

*Edit: Edit:* Alright I've got the other results ready if needed. I won't reveal them till you give me a confirm/deny.

*Edit*3:* I'll just evaluate it with the attack of opportunity. It actually clarifies the one other problem with the original change (the melee attacks by the summoned construct) and was fairly easy to resolve.


----------



## Psion (Oct 11, 2007)

CS: Is there a window or somesuch that gives me line of sight to the interior of the vehicle?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

No, the entrance is on the inner circle side at the center of the vehicle's body. The door is also locked at the moment.


----------



## Psion (Oct 13, 2007)

How high is v2?

Edit: And does the true seeing reveal anything about the dark figure? Does it have a concealed true form, or is it possessed by an ethereal spirit or somesuch?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2007)

30 ft.

That's what it's body looks like, so I don't think so.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be able to update later tonight, but it would be nice if we could get Jarrek's action.


----------



## Psion (Oct 17, 2007)

Where is everybody?

My knowledge(religion) check from the IC thread:
Knowledge check (1d20+12=24)

I'll probably initiate combat when I post next, but I'll wait for some folks who have made themselves scarce to post.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a concern of mine as well (in both my games). I know I took Saturday and Sunday off posting, but that's going to happen now and then.

If anyone has any concerns feel free to post them. If things are not working out the way you would like in some form, please feel free to inform me. Positive and negative criticism is always appreciated.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

Also note I've emailed Bloodweaver and Insight. If either of them read this, feel free to email me responses to what I've said. I'd prefer you keep anything from those emails secret, though you can ask mechanical questions here if you need to.


----------



## Psion (Oct 18, 2007)

Creamsteak in IC thread said:
			
		

> *Dark Figure:*Apparently faster than most, he instantly manifests a mindblade in his right hand, then using his skeletal arms hurls it resoundingly at Haros. The blade hits, exploding with psionic energy for 44 damage. He then uses his move action to fade into the ethereal (usual bonuses of etherealness) at his original position.




By any chance did you check my 20% miss chance from probability mantle?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2007)

No, I didn't. Checked now, looks like it made it through (so still hit).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2007)

Insight and Bloodweaver havn't responded to my email or posted here. Gabrion is MIA (11 days now). I just figured I'd post that so everyone knows. Otherwise everything is going along normally.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2007)

Odd. Insight posted on the Dream Team OOC thread just today.

Granted, he posted that he'd be absent for awhile...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2007)

Just to give a little push, I'd like to have some kind of plan for what the group wants to do here. Essentially there's a broken down trade caravan, two bulettes, a lot of missing or dead people, and some sort of locked chest. You're a few hundred miles from any sort of civilization, and the nomads could be based anywhere (seeing as they are nomads and all).


----------



## Insight (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry for the absence.

Regrettably, I don't think I'm going to have time to participate, even in a limited capacity.  I've got several time-intensive things on my plate right now, and it'd be better not to wait for me to continue your game.

Thanks and good luck all.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 26, 2007)

In case the group needs some ideas to move the plot along (since I'm assuming your characters know the campaign world better than the players do), here's some ideas you might consider as far as moving things along:

If you have any method to teleport the group, you could pick a city (probably one of the virtues) and teleport there. Once there you could request an audience with someone in charge there and explain your situation. This is probably the simplest option to move the game along.

If you don't have any fast travel methods available today, or you want to wait till tomorrow to prepare them, you can camp. You can either wait at the site of the battle, or try to get out of there. The bulettes are a travel option, although you might have reasons not to use them. The desert is dangerous, so there's always the chance of more encounters, but that could be a lot of fun as well.

You could just set off to travel, or send a message using some kind of spell as well. This option is perfectly valid, and gives time to somewhat explore the desert (which would in turn let me introduce more about it). It would also set a decent pacing mechanic where we could keep things active for a while.

Or you could try seeking out the nomads or the remnants of the merchants in the desert to find out what was going on. How much did either side know about the attack? Did anyone expect it? What is the history of the items you recovered?

This list is of course not exhaustive. I just figured that giving some ideas might help (since I'm trying to get things moving along). As a play by post, I know leaving everyone "high and dry" after the first fight can slow things down a lot, but for story reasons I want the players to decide how to approach things. It's entirely up to the characters how they want to react. You could leave the treasure to the desert and just leave if you wanted, I'm leaving the options open to your discretion. Don't feel the need to follow my lead if you don't want to, thats part of how I want to run this game.


----------



## Psion (Oct 26, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If you have any method to teleport the group, you could pick a city (probably one of the virtues) and teleport there. Once there you could request an audience with someone in charge there and explain your situation. This is probably the simplest option to move the game along.




Actually, I was going to do something like that, and I have both _teleport_ and _wind walk_ prepared. I didn't know if our investigations here were finished.

I will be very busy with DC Gameday this weekend, but I'll throw up a post that leaves the door open for us to return to the nearest city in the Virtues as soon as the other players are ready. Wind walk is safer, but won't get us there as fast. Wind walk proceeds at 60 mph and I can cast it to last 12 hours. If the cities aren't that close, I'll use teleport instead (range limited to 1400 miles [+2 caster level to teleport spell from boots of big stepping].)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2007)

I can also supply Phantom Steeds...but they're not as fast as Wind Walk.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

Shayuri, so long as you have the shard Undine gave your character, you can add another spell to your list of spell's known. So effectively, you gain one additional 7th level spell to add to your sorcerer spells known, your choice, but you'll lose the spell if you lose the shard.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

My goodness! That's quite a crystal!

Thanks!


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be curious what spell you end up picking, so please do inform when/if you decide.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

Most definitely!

I'm checking Spell Compendium and SRD even now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

Also regarding Wrahn, don't forget that Undine asked you, "Would you be interested in hearing the voice?"

Not that I'm trying to push for that answer or anything...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm considering Radiant Assault...

It's a 7th level Light evocation that has Long Range, 20' burst area, and does up to 15d6 damage. Critters in the area make a Will save, or are dazed 1d6 rounds. If they make the save, it's half damage and dazzled 1d6 rounds.

The idea of an area blasty that has a Will save instead of a Ref save is attractive. Good for Evasion blasting.

And I envision Shard's "native" blasties as being largely force and/or Light in nature...

Plus, a level 7 Light spells will make her Reserve feat better too. Yee!

That be okay?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

That sounds fine in general (though that's a lot of creatures to be dazing for that long, potentially).

Spell compendium I take it?

*Edit:* I looked it up. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2007)

So how would people like to move along? I was still running Q & A as it were. If you guys are ready to "rest up" just inform me.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually still wanted to ask some questions IC...but I figured there'd be reactions to the voice to hear first.

If not, I guess I could post again. It just seemed kind of odd.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

Still no response from Wrahn or Psion. Pathfinder is still posting fairly frequently in my RHoD, but not here. I would still be happy to continue this game, if players start posting again. If it doesn't continue, I'd still like to get some idea of what was done well and what was done poorly in this game so I can review the opinions and use that data in other games.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

I wish I'd got in on this game, it looks like a lot of fun and I love some of the PC and NPC ideas.


----------



## Psion (Dec 1, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Still no response from Wrahn or Psion.




I'm sorry... I didn't realize that anyone was waiting on me. 

I'll admit that me gearing up my own PbP has had a toll on my time so I don't have as much time to play the part a pro-active character in this game. But but I really didn't see any obvious action to do other than to rest up, or perhaps ask more questions because I really don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been waiting for someone to at least say as much, in character at least. There's been nothing for me to go on for a while now.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Meep. I'd hoped to get some RP in, but if we want to move on, I spose we can do that too.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

Um?

Okay, here's my problem, IC...

I have -no clue- what to do next. Are we taking the hand away? Where to? Are we leaving it? Are we staying together? 

Is there even a 'we' anymore? 

I HOPE that's why no one else is posting too, because it's easily fixed. More tragically, it may be due to having lost people...which we could recruit for?

I'd hate to see the game die...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

I can see where that would be a problem. Starting up in a rather-odd homebrew setting as high level characters, you don't know as players as much as the characters. The questions about what the long-term plans are shouldn't be clear yet anyway. I don't want to lock the group down into some pre-constructed narative, I'd rather you discuss the idea with each other (in character).

I have some notions about how things would move from this point. I wanted to give the group some freedom to ask questions, gather information, do some research, or potentially spend some coin. I know you have some treasure from the previous encounter that could stand to be appraised and potentially sold. There's also the obvious advantage a nights rest would give the group.

Supposing all of the loose odds and ends were exhausted, there are some events that I've been waiting to spring that are relevant, but I didn't want to unfairly hit the party with even more after the last encounter was not too successful. I wanted to allow at least one day of "normal" business.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

I think timing has been an issue too. Massive holiday stuff going on at exactly the wrong moment in the game. 

Maybe we should do a roll call? See who's still in and so on.

If we have enough, I'll be happy to do a big "reactivation" post. Perhaps with permission to make up some fluff stuff about the city and how it looks. If we don't, then perhaps we can bring in some replacements. Lorth expressed interest not too long ago...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm fine with that. I'd like to continue as well. I still have a lot of things I wanted to do with this game that just havn't had the opportunity to come up due to pacing being pretty poor. I'm sure we can get replacements, but I'd like to keep those we have if they are still active at all.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think, unfortunately, that I am going to have to drop out of this game.  I've already dropped all my non-ENworld games, and I'm still feeling stretched a bit thin with everything I'm juggling in RL.  Since this is the game I'm having the hardest time getting a handle on, it seems like the logical next cut.  I'm very sorry, as it is really pretty neat (both world-wise and playing a high-power character-wise).  Hopefully you'll manage to carry on without me, and I'll try to stay aboard the RHoD game.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm still interested in playing if you want to take on new players.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2007)

Mew.

Lets do a roll call here. I know I'm not GM and technically have no authority to call one, but lets do it anyway. If you're in the game and still want to post to it, state yer character name and class. 

Shard - Sorceror


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2007)

Creamsteak - Everyone Else.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cream if you need help filling in some PC gaps, let me know. I would gladly help out. 


-Blood


----------



## Psion (Dec 7, 2007)

Haros - Ardent/Cleric


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2007)

lol...okay then.

I think it's safe to say that if this game is going to continue, we need to restock on PC's.

Hopefully we'll get some that will survive the holidays this time.

The good news is that, narratively speaking, this is a good time to add new members and let old ones fade away.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 10, 2007)

Would a half-celestial bard or psychic warrior be too wacky?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2007)

I've read the responses so-far. I had a very rough weekend, and probably will have a rough week. I'll take things into consideration and make a response when I'm more comfortable.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2007)

Alright, let's see two replacement characters. I'll skip the story ahead four or five days after we have them, so I can setup the next leg of the adventure. I figure this will take at least a week to finish.

Post characters here when you're ready, I'll examine them as they come up. Once they are mostly done we'll have them posted into the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Cool! Have started work on a Human Marshal/Warmind - is it average hitpoints per level?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 12, 2007)

What is the group in need of? Warriors ? Spellcasters? Skill Monkeys? 
I am half inclined to post my original concept.  A Holy Mind-Blade. 


-Blood


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, Shard's a mega-spell caster and Haros is a divine caster, so I thought I'd go melee warrior type.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Cool! Have started work on a Human Marshal/Warmind - is it average hitpoints per level?




I believe it is average. That's what it is in my other two games... though I didn't check the RG yet.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, this is a WIP, but here's Lysander "the Steadfast":

[sblock]Human Marshal 3/Paladin 2/Warmind 9

Str 18 +4 (ioun +2) [22 when chain activated = +6]
Dex 14 +2 (ioun +2)
Con 14 +2 [18 when chain activated = +4]
Int 13 +1
Wis 16 +3 (ioun +2) 
Cha 20 +5 (cloak +6)

Height: 6'
Weight: 176 lbs
Age: 32
Hair: Black
Eyes: Light blue
Skin: Light

Alignment: LG

3d8 + 2d10 + 9d10 + 28 = 16+10+45+28 = 99 [+28HPs when chain activated]

Power Points = 2+9+58 = 69

BAB +13/+8/+3

Melee +20/+15/10 (+4 Str, +2 greatsword , +1 weapon focus) [+22/+18+13 if chain activated]
Damage 2d6+8 [2d6+11 if chain activated] (+2d6/2 power points spent to charge) +2d6 if psionic focus expended

Ranged +14 composite longbow
Damage 1d8+1 magic +4 Str = 1d8+5 +1d6 cold

Feats

Skill focus (Diplomacy) - Marshal bonus
Wild Talent
Psionic Weapon (expend focus to gain 2d6 damage)
3rd Weapon Focus (greatsword)
6th Power Attack 
9th Deep Impact (expend focus to resolve melee attack as touch attack)
12th Cleave

Class Abilities

Aura of good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 1/day +5 to hit / +2 damage
Divine grace +5 (already factored)
lay on hands 10hps
Minor Auras - Determined Caster, Watchful Eye
Major Auras - Motivate Care
Chain of Personal Superiority - +4 to Str and Con for 1 minute 3/day insight bonus
Chain of Defensive Posture - +4 to AC for 1 minute 3/day insight bonus
Enduring Body - DR 3/-
Sweeping Strike

Skill points

80 pts

Intimidate 8 +5(Cha) = +13
Autohypnosis 4 +4 (Wis) = +8
Concentration 8 +2 (Con) = +10
Knowledge (history)  16 +1 (Int) = +17
Knowledge (psionics) 14 +1 (Int) = +15
Diplomacy 8 +3 (focus) +5 (Cha) = +16
Bluff 7 +5 (Cha) = +12
Sense Motive 8 +4 (Wis) = +12
Perform (oratory)6 +5 (Cha) = +11

Fort +17
Ref +15
Will +14

AC: 10 +2 (Dex) +9 (armour bonus) +1 (insight -parrying sword) +2 (deflection - ring) +3 (natural -amulet) = 27 [31 when chain activated]

1 - Force Screen, Vigor

2 - Body Adjustment

3 - Dimension Slide

4 - Energy Adaptation

+2 deep crystal parrying greatsword 19,350
Ioun stone (deep red sphere) 8000
Mithral full plate of speed 26,500
Ioun stone (pale blue rhomboid) 8000
Cloak of Charisma +6 36,000
+1 Frost Composite longbow [+4 str bonus] 8,800
50 +1 arrows 2302 5sp
Efficient quiver 1800
Ring of Prot +2 8000
Potion of Jump 50
Potion of Magic Circle against Evil 750
Psionic tattoo (missive) 50
Amulet of natural armour +3 18000
Vest of resistance +3 9000

146,602 5sp spent[/sblock]

Fluff-wise, I'm thinking he would be a general/ambassador for the city. I shall read the game thread more closely to glean some info. I tried to find the original recruitment thread but couldn't


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=207294


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks! I remembered there being some fun info there.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=History & Description]Description
Caladan stands at about 6’1” and has short short platnium-white hair with deep black eyes. His skin has a deep weathered tan to it, and he has an exotic facial tattoo that covers the left side of his face and runs down the side of his neck and across his body. The tattoo is very noticeable even when he is wearing his helmet. His equipment, though noticeably used, is kept in the best of condition. Hanging over his shoulders and falling past his knees is a light and earth tone cloak that helps protect him from the elements. Depicted on the chest plate of his armor and on his shield are strange detailed engravings and various symbols of an unknown source.

Caladan hardly talks and when he does its more often than not five words or less. However, when it comes to cleansing a crypt of a foul presence or putting the restless souls back at ease, there are few warriors who can do so better than him. Caladan is a man of action and has little time for holding hands and warming up to the masses. He is more at home out under the heavens and in the wastelands with his fellow adventures than he ever will be in a city state.



He was once a herder for his family and tribe in the regions to the north but that was a long time ago. A time when a mysterious and deadly plague had swept across the region, corrupting the bodies and souls all of those who came into contact with it. With no remedy in site, the undead were soon too many to count and it was not long until the entire region was literally under siege. The plagued dead attacked and killed all of those that they came into contact with. They attacked and killed innocents without rime or reason including Caladan’s pregnant wife and three-year-old son. One by one, members his tribe began to fall victim to the horde however, what was once thought as a random plague was to become the apparent workings of a vile leader. Caladan, with the help the few remaining villagers, would begin a crusade to rid the region of the vile plague and destroy the Necromancer behind it. It was during this crusade that Caladan first came across the Seto and his teachings. With his determination to put his loved ones to rest and to route out the one responsible, Caladan quickly became a devoted follower. 

In time he and the remaining survivors returned peace and order to the region despite never being able to catch the Necromancer that caused it. With the region back under control Caladan finally went home. He realized then that he had nothing to go home to. The plague and those behind it had taken everything from him and in return gave him a huge whole in his already heavy heart. With nothing left but his faith. He buried his loved ones for good and left. 

Eventually he was able to hunt down and corner the undead necromancer that was responsible for the death of his family. The evil mage made his home in an ancient and long forgotten temple. Soon a battle of epic proportions raged within its halls until both of them struck what would appear to be a fatal blow to each other. In his dying breath he called for his god to grant him his next breath so that he could finally seek the revenge that he so desperately wanted. But his Lord did not respond. Caladan does not know how long he laid there on the temple’s floor. He just remembers waking fully rested and to the whispering sound of his wife saying, “Now you have the power to make right what was done wrong so long ago…”. Many days and nights would pass with Caladan spending countless hours searching throughout the temple. During his search he found no trace of the undead necromancer that he thought he killed or of the source of the whisper that woke him. It was also during this time that he saw his skin began to almost completely cover itself in dark ancient markings. As if some invisible force was writing on him like he was a piece of parchment. Perhaps the most shocking of all was that the Seto no longer spoke to him. Replaced by it was a warm and comforting presence. A presence that he has never felt before but yet felt fairly familiar to him. He would finally figure out that this temple was not temple but more of a sacred monastery devoted to the teachings and worship of ******, (Not too sure what old god you want) an ancient God of both Shadow and Light (positive energy). And in this monastery lived those who were blessed to wield the Gods power of both against those that have done horrible injustices against the innocent. 

Armed with this new infused power, Caladan travels out once again into the wasteland in search for the undead necromancer (Lich) that has eluded him yet again 
 [/sblock][sblock=Caladan Duskblade (Divine-Shadow-Soulknife)]
	
	



```
Name: Caladan Duskblade 
Class: Fighter 1 / Soulknife 4 / Illumine Soul 4 /
       Shaodw Sentinal 5    Age: 65
Race: Human                 Height: 5' 11"
Size: Medium  	            Weight: 183 lbs
Gender: Male                Eyes: Deep Black
Alignment:                  Hair: Short Platnium White
Deity:                      Skin: Weathered 

Class & Racial Traits:
SoulKnife                    Illumine Soul
Psychic Strike: +1d8          P. Energy Conduit
Mind Blade: +2                Improved Mind Blade
Enchant Mind Blade: +1        Psychic Strike: +2d8
Weapon Focus: Mind Blade      P. Energy Ray: 8d6
Throw Mind Blade,             Deathward
                              Undead Mind Bane
                              P. Energy Healing: 5d8+5 1xDay
Shadow Sentinal
Umbra Blade: +2              Human, Character & Fighter
Shadow Points (sP): 9         Ability Bonus: +3 Str
Shadow Strike, Shadow Bane    +1 Skill Point per Lvl
Shadow Sharp                  +4 Skill Points @ 1 Lvl
Morphic Blade: Type & Material  Feats: 5 + 2 Bonus Feat


Str: 24 (+7)    Level: 14      XP: 
Dex: 20 (+5)    BAB: +14/+9/+4 HP: 112 (14d10+42)
Con: 16 (+3)    Grapple: +18   Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 09 (-1)    Speed: 30'     Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 (+0)    Init: +5       Spell Save: - 
Cha: 08 (-1)    ACP: -2        Spell Fail: 30%				

       Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor:  10   +9    +5   +5  +0   +0  +2   31
Touch:  17   Flat-Footed: 26

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  13   +3  +3   +19
Ref:   9    +5  +3   +17
Will:  10   +0  +3   +13

Armor               Bonus Dex ACP ASF  Weight Cost
Mith. Br. Plate +4    +9   +5 -1  15%  15lbs  20000gp
Heavy S. SHield +3    +5   -  -1  15%  15lbs  3170gp

Weapon               Attack         Damage       Critical  Range  Weight Cost 
U. Mind Blade +4   +25/+20/+15  1d8+4(+3d6+1d4)   19-20x2   30ft    -     -
         Permanent: Undead bane      SoulKnife: Psychokinetic (+1d4)
         Psychic Strike: +3d8/+4d8   Gauntlet: Holy & Flaming (+2d6 & +1d6)
  Morpic Blade Type: 1 SP change MB into any Slashing Weapon for 24hrs
  Morpic Blade Material: 3 SPs change MB into any special Material for 5min
  Shadow Strike: 1 SP make next attack into touch attack (ignore AC from cover)
  Shadow Bane: 1 SP make MB Bane vs Evil Outsides & Shadow Plane Natives for 5rnds
  Shadow Sharp: 1 SP make MB Keen for 5 min

Equipment                    Cost / Weight
Amulet of Health +2         (4,000gp / -lbs)  [Neck]  
Cloak of Displacement       (24,000gp / -lbs) [Back] (20% Miss Chance) 
Vest of Resistance +3       (9,000gp / -lbs)  [Chest]
Belt of Giant Str +4        (16,000gp / -lbs) [Waist] 
Gr. Minblade Gauntlet +3    (21,000gp / -lbs) [Arms]  (Holy & Flaming) 
Boots of Speed              (12,000gp / -lbs) [Feet]
Gloves of Dex +4            (16,000gp / -lbs) [Hands]
Ring of Protection + 2      (8,000gp / -lbs)  [Ring 1]
Ring of Sustenance          (2,500gp / -lbs)  [Ring 2]
Potion, Pro. From Evil x3   (150gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Barkskin +3 x3      (900gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Cure MW x3          (900gp / 0 lb)

Total Gold Spent: 149950
Total Gold Remaining: 450 (In Gems)

Current Capacity: Light (67)
Carry Capacity: Light: 0-233 Med.: 234-466 Heavy: 467-700 
Lift: 1400 Drag: 3500

Languages: Common

Feats: (7)
Blind Fighting, Mind Cleave, Focused Mind Strike, Mage Slayer, Power Attack
Pierce Magical Protection & Magical Concealment, Weapon Focus: Mind Blade 

Skill Points: 52 Max Ranks: 17
Skills                Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total
Autohypnosis          Wis   10    +0  0     10
Knowledge (Religion)  Int    4    -1        3  [Cross-Skill]
Knowledge (Psionics)  Int    6    -1        5
Listen                Wis    8    +0        8
Move Silently         Dex    7    +5  -2    10
Spot                  Wis    8    +0        8
Tumble                Dex    7    +5  -2    10
```
[/sblock] This is what I got so far. It still needs some work. So please be gentle. (I'm looking at you Cream) Finally, I am thinking of replacing Level 5 Soulknife with some other full BaB class. Not sure which one yet. I am open for other thoughts, comments and ideas. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 13, 2007)

Geez... I really can't build characters - I thought my AC and saves were pretty good! Wow! But then again I have to activate loads of stuff each round, so I suppose it evens out.

Okay!

[sblock=Background]Lysander lives in Paradise. As far as he is concerned at least. He is a devoted servant of the Lady of the City, Undine, and believes that her rule is the most enlightened of all the god-kings. Educated at the finest academies, and trained in the arts of war, Lysander is the examplar of the courtier/warrior. As adept with words as he is with his blade (fashioned in homage to his queen's), he is keen to avoid conflict where possible but quick to act if violence occurs. He has been entrusted with both diplomatic missions and... less-than-diplomatic strike forces in his time.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2007)

In general concept both those characters seem fine. I can work out how we can move things along fairly soon. I'm a bit tired right now to review mechanics/expenditures, but I'll speak up if I see anything I'm not familiar with-don't like in the next couple days.

Shayuri and Psion, are both of you good-to-go if I re-start the game on Monday?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

*salutes*

SAH!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 15, 2007)

That works for me as I still have some modifications to make. I welcome anyone else who likes to review characters to go ahead and beat mine up. Just be gentle 

Again Cream, thanks for letting me join. 

-Blood


----------



## Psion (Dec 15, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Shayuri and Psion, are both of you good-to-go if I re-start the game on Monday?




Roger roger!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

Comments on the characters so far:

Lorth - You need a tidge more AC and slightly better saves. Fortunately, your item purchases will make this fairly easy.

Consider first an animated shield. Works like a regular shield, but you don't have to use a hand to hold it. Or if you can spare a feat, get a buckler and use the feat that allows you to get the buckler AC bonus even if you're using the hand on the side the shield is on. It's something like Improved Buckler Use...PHB 2 I think... Failing all that, some natural armor would be great for ya. Either via a power, or an item. Your target AC should be 28 or more for a reasonably well protected frontliner.

Saves are easy. Buy a cloak or vest of Resistance. Bam, done. 

Where to get the funds though?!

Chuck those Bracers of Archery for one thing. You're not an archer. Spending 25k in order to do something you don't do very well a little better isn't very cash-efficient. Focus on your strengths and trust the party to balance you out. Shard, for example, is a ranged specialist. With a range of spells to bring down just about any assailant in the skies or far away. If you want to participate in aerial fights, get an item that grants Flight. Though they're kind of expensive, so I'd suggest starting with a potion or two at first. 

--------

Blood!

Pretty solid build! My only voice of concern is really more of a GM thing, but it bears mention. The feats: Mage Slayer and Pierce Magical Protection are widely (including by myself) considered to be wildly overpowered; giving bonuses and abilities that exceed those of Epic Feats. And I'm not just saying that because I'm playing a mage. 

You'll be a tad more powerful in melee than Lorth, but Lorth will have those cool auras and things...so I think it works out.

Well done, the both of you!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Shayuri - this is my first high-level character so it's a bit of a learning curve - I can boost his AC to 27 three times a day but from what you say that might not cut it.

Good point about the archery - I'm used to playing druids and bards, so I try too hard a lot of the time to make my PCs all rounder support guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

A good shorthand estimator of frontline AC is your expected ECL times two.

If you want to do it more accurately, but more exhaustively, figure an attack bonus equal to:

+1 per HD (14 in this case).
Str of 10+HD (24 in this case, for a bonus of +7).
Misc bonuses of +2 or 3...this is just kind of a guesstimate based on Weapon Focus and a +1 or +2 weapon.

From this we expect a frontline warrior to have a hit bonus of +23 or +24. In reality, it can be higher, but this is a reasonable estimate for most encounters.

It's not reasonable to expect your AC to block the first blow. The purpose of AC on a frontline warrior is to block iteratives and discourage power attacks. An AC of 28 will only stop a +23 attack 25% of the time. But it'll stop the second iterative 50% of the time (which is the usual baseline I use for comparing AC to hit bonus...the all-important 50/50 zone). From this, I set AC 28 as the least AC a frontline warrior will want. More is gravy. Less means you'll be taking statistically more damage, and possibly sucking down power attacks.

Admittedly, there are other defenses that factor in. Miss chances from Blur or Displacement slash all hits by a percentage prior to any AC calculation, for example. DR mitigates all damage taken after AC is factored. 

Even so, a resistance item of +3 is only 9000, leaving you with 16000 from your bracers. That's enough to buy a decent animated shield, or an item that provides natural armor...depending on how you want your character to look.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Maths make arts graduate head hurt. Not really that bad but I've never really thought about how it all works :/

OK - now have higher saves and AC!  Thanks!

He looks kind of in keeping with the setting and the other characters so far I think, with several gems orbiting his head and a massive sword that looks like the blade is made of glass. 

He also has permanent DR as a class ability so that can suck up some; can manifest a force shield, and has his funky AC boosting power. He can also boost Haros' and Shard's caster DCs if he's within 60ft of them. Trying to think of a way to rp that, "Come on, girl, you can do better than that! Give them what for, old man!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the look over Shayuri! To be honest this is my first time building a soulknife at this level and it would not even be possible if Cream did not let Shadow Sentinel & Soulknife stack. Though I do think its a decent rounded frontline. With some capabilities to adjust its fighting style based on the enemy. 

I do request another review though as I exchanged Soulknife 5 for Fighter 1. +1 to BaB, +2 Fort, and an extra feat (PA should go nicely with his Shadow Strike ability) seemed like a good trade. I also spend the rest of his funds on some misc items and potions. 


My two cents - I didn't really look over your toon Lorth but I would hazard a guess and say ditch the stat increasing Ion stones and pick up the clothing equivilants (if you have the room). They are noticibly cheaper. Also ask Cream if you can get a two magical items in the MIC that will increase your minor and major auras by +1. I do not know their names or their  $$ but it should be affordable. Again just my two cents. 


Thanks again for the extra pair of eyes!

-Blood


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm happy with how he is now, I think. I've pretty much used clothing slots up (cloak, vest, amulet - I did have the periapt of wisdom but needed room for the amulet of natural armour, although I do think pantaloons of charisma would be funny, or of course the obvious joke of pants of intelligence)  I'm not too bothered if he isn't quite so optimal; I'll have fun with him; and I've always thought multiple ioun stones are fancy!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 16, 2007)

I hear yea. Just food for thought, one could swap out two levels of Marshall for two levels of Paladin. Granted one will loose 1 Major and Minor Aura as well as one point off of both reflex and will saves. However one gains, their Cha modifier as a bonus to all saves not including an additional plus two increase to their Fort save, 2d10 hit dice instead 2d8, and a +1 BaB. Not a bad swap in my opinion. 

Like I said this just food for thought and I do not mean to step on any toes. Its just the 'character-builder' in me. 


-Blood


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh gosh... so tempting. I love paladins (up there with druids and bards!) I had envisaged him as paladin-esque so it would make sense... Curse your good ideas!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 16, 2007)

I try.   


-Blood


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 16, 2007)

Indeed, I have now done just that and given him two paladin levels. I like him more now, and didn't mind getting rid of a couple of auras. Lawful Good is more in line with his personality anyway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm working through a bit of a cold, I intend to have another post up by midnight if I can. I still havn't gotten around to character reviewing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm going to focus on Shard and Haros for now. I've figured out how I want to introduce the new characters, but I want to do some development before that point. This should also give me a bit more time to examine the two new characters.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2007)

Mew. I will have my post up tonight. Possibly even at lunchtime.


----------



## TRD (Dec 30, 2007)

Are you looking at any more PC's for this Creamsteak?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2007)

TRD said:
			
		

> Are you looking at any more PC's for this Creamsteak?



 Possibly, but it will have to wait till I've caught the current game up. I already have two more characters I'm waiting to integrate, but I want to build up to that point.


----------



## Psion (Jan 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Meep...hope Psion's okay...)




Got a bit of a cough, but nothing major. Thanks for asking. 

Seriously, been a bit busy. Probably won't have much time to post until tomorrow PM sometime.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going to be offline in all likelihood for a couple of weeks so don't feel under any pressure to include Lysander in the near future. :d


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm ready to introduce the two new characters if they are ready. My current last-post in the thread starts off describing the current situation. Feel free to jump into the thread and start there. (Post 177).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had Caladan be apart of the crowd in the main chamber. It seemed like the easiest way to make an intro.

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been working on changing Caladan's history. Instead of having him chase down the Lich as I had originally, I am re-writing it to have him on quest from his lost God to hunt for a lost artifact of great power. The only thing that I am having difficulty with is how he ended up in a City and especially in Undine's court. Thoughts ideas?

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

This game still seems to be having some troubles. I like where I want to take this game, but I'm clearly having troubles either communicating that or just getting there. I'm considering closing it down, or doing a full re-draw of players/characters.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

Gragh!

I still like the game!

I just feel funny that basically only two PC's are posting. I was hoping Psion would step in...

I apologize for letting it slide like that. It was just kind of turning into a solo game, and I felt awkward.


----------



## Psion (Jan 21, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Gragh!
> 
> I still like the game!
> 
> I just feel funny that basically only two PC's are posting. I was hoping Psion would step in...




Sorry, I'm in "minimal time commitment" mode right now. I'm juggling home responsibilities with my own (ill tended) PbP game right now. I was interested to see where this would go, but I really can't commit to become more of a "driver" than I am now.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am still very much interested in continueing this game as well. I completely undersand whatever decision that you choose to make. Though my vote would be to re-soliciate for some additional players.   

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

Egad, sorry, Psion!

Last week was kind of a mess for me too...fortunately my health's improved a lot since then, so I should be able to keep up better.

I agree with Bloodweaver though, even with the new guy we added (welcome, by the way!), a bit more recruiting would be good.

It's a cool Dark Sunnish world. I'm sure people will join.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

I've openned up a new thread here. I'll do a re-draw of players and then start a new IC thread continuing with things when the fighting starts in the city.


----------

